# Why is Cote getting $hit on?



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I got a question, everyone seems down on Cote for the fight, injuries happen and I dont understand why he is getting so much flack,

Neither Anderson or Cote really committed to engaging very much do to both being leery of the others power, Everyone seems really dissapointed Cote didnt Leben it and lead chin first hands down, Cote made Anderson come at him which is something Anderson is not used to being, Anderson typically isnt the aggressor, Neither Cote or Anderson really committed to much but the popular opinion seems to be that Anderson was "toying" with Cote while Cote just couldnt do anything to the "all mighty" Anderson Silva WTF? The fact is Cote fought smart and was doing better than 99% of the people here said he would and people should show the guy some respect instead of shitting on him.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Agreed. 

But seriously though...what's the point of this thread?

how do you convince a retard that he is not retarded???


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

I don’t think either fighter did that great! Anderson was clearly ahead on the cards, but it wasn’t the best fight I have seen out of either fighter. 

Should Cote have gone rushing in with fist blazing? NO! Should he have tried to exchange? No! What he should have done is exactly what he did, what Anderson should have done is exactly what he did. 

So why the problems? It was boring for an Anderson Silva fight and had a sucky ending.

And of course, as you know, Silva is GOD, and anyone who dare stand up to him will only feel the wrath! Or so I hear on this forum!


----------



## rdrush (Mar 5, 2007)

Cote was fighting a real smart fight. Anderson is a counter striker and he does best when people bring the fight to him. He got hit 3 times in that fight that somewhat buckled him, so props to Cote. He was for sure losing the fight, but he did better then I expected.


----------



## Entity (Aug 18, 2008)

Yep, Cote fought a smart fight, and I have gained a lot of respect for his game planning... He has a chin and heart, and gave Silva no quarter.

He's got character.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I can't believe you guys aren't worshipping Anderson yet. He proved tonight that Jesus can't **** with him. 

But seriously, I have gained a lot of respect for Cote tonight. He did indeed fight a smart fight. He gave it his all. You can tell that he really prepared for this fight. He looked mentally and physically strong. He was composed and listening to the great advice of his corner. But truthfully, he was outmatched. I am surprised he stayed composed so long as he was just getting denied from all angles by Anderson. That is a sentiment to his dedication, heart and mental strength. It was an unfortunate ending for Cote, as he was fighting really well, considering his opponent.


----------



## AxleZTTic (Jan 3, 2007)

Cote had extremely good movement, better than anyone who has fought Silva thusfar in the UFC imo. People are sh*tting on him for not getting himself into trouble, I honestly think Anderson was having a bit of trouble figuring him out. He was moving or fighting predictably, and unlike every other fighter who's fought Silva in the UFC, *he didnt put himself in a position to be finished*. Everyone esle has gotten careless and left an opening, notice when Anderson landed his 1 big punch, he tried to follow it up but Cote was already gone, even after taking a big shot. Much props to Cote, I was actually very entertained with the fight because I didnt know what was going to come next. That and imo Cote proved he could take a few shots and still hang in there, and he's *always* dangerous with his punches. Im more excited for a possible rematch than I was for the first one.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

While I agree that Cote was careful not to put himself in a position to get finished, I don’t agree that he was successful in that. The knee Silva hit him with, if it was a few inches lower and hit him in the chin and not the forehead that could have finished the fight!

I also don’t think Cote had the best chance of anybody that has fought him so far in the UFC, I think Travis and Dan had a much better chance. Both of them actually won a round, sure they lost in the end, but the did have an advantage at one point.

It was an unfortunate end, no doubt, but I didn’t see anything for either fighter tonight that was too impressive. They both had a game plan and they both stuck to it, its what fighters should do!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Dan, Cote gave Anderson the best fight so far in the UFC on the feet. I think that is reasonable to say. And seeing how the fight went, that is a major statement.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Cote should have earned a ton of respect tonight. If you think otherwise your a tard. The dude went in there and hung in for 3 rounds and wasnt even close to being finished. Im almost positive he was going to take Silva the distance. The dude got hurt. How can you be mad at him? Cote became one of my favorite fighters tonight. The dude showed BALLS!! You gotta respect that.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Cote was throwing punches and kicks that were missing by a mile. Nothing he did tonight really impressed me. I guess just not getting murdered by Anderson gains you fans these days. 

At the end of the day he had nothing on Silva and personally I think Anderson was more toying with him and could have really punished Cote at will.


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

I would have LOVED to see silva KOed.Too bad it didnt happen this time


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

I really liked Cote tonight, he did a great job. I have a lot more respect for the guy more than before this fight.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

Wise said:


> Cote was throwing punches and kicks that were missing by a mile. Nothing he did tonight really impressed me. I guess just not getting murdered by Anderson gains you fans these days.
> 
> At the end of the day he had nothing on Silva and personally I think Anderson was more toying with him and could have really punished Cote at will.



Yea, he's pretty much getting props for not getting knocked out in the first round. Congratulations. I mean, Silva didn't even look like he was in a fight, he looks like he was in some kind of play fight or training match.

The fight looked like someone playing with a puppy. He even offered to help him up off the matt FFS.


----------



## _Destruction_ (Oct 7, 2008)

sicc said:


> Yea, he's pretty much getting props for not getting knocked out in the first round. Congratulations. I mean, Silva didn't even look like he was in a fight, he looks like he was in some kind of play fight or training match.
> 
> The fight looked like someone playing with a puppy. He even offered to help him up off the matt FFS.


Um, no.Cote gave him way more trouble than his other opponents.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

well if anderson silva is out there "toying" with people he'll get beat. in a sport where anything can and lately does happen, toying with another professional is a bad idea.

now with al that being said i dont think he was toying with cote. i just think he respects cote's game alot more than most on this forum.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

_Destruction_ said:


> Um, no.Cote gave him way more trouble than his other opponents.


Now thats just silly lol. Cote did a great job tonight, but he was far from the biggest threat. Henderson has done the most to Anderson so far in my opinion and even Lutter had Anderson in more trouble than Cote ever did. Cote might have landed one or two really good shots and some leg kicks, but he never had Silva in trouble. Silva just backed up a majority of the time and looked like he was just trying play around which was boring compared to the way he normally fights, but I'm hoping it was just out of respect for the punching power and chin Cote has :dunno:. I did like the part where he tried to help Cote up and he said no way lol, now that was funny


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> Now thats just silly lol. Cote did a great job tonight, but he was far from the biggest threat. Henderson has done the most to Anderson so far in my opinion and even Lutter had Anderson in more trouble than Cote ever did. Cote might have landed one or two really good shots and some leg kicks, but he never had Silva in trouble. Silva just backed up a majority of the time and looked like he was just trying play around which was boring compared to the way he normally fights, but I'm hoping it was just out of respect for the punching power and chin Cote has :dunno:. I did like the part where he tried to help Cote up and he said no way lol, now that was funny


what exactly did henderson do? he took silva down and literally laid on him for several minutes doing zero damage and covering his mouth w/ his glove...


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

not saying he did a lot, but I think he did more than Cote was able to do which is what I was trying to say


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I didn't really think Cote did anything that impressive. I think he lasted only because Silva appeared to be toying with him. I was wondering how bad his knee was, since he was walking around just fine after the fight.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> not saying he did a lot, but I think he did more than Cote was able to do which is what I was trying to say


How so though? Like aaronyman said, Hendo had zero offense other than his lay and pray that lasted a minute or so.

At least Cote landed some bloody strikes.



rockybalboa25 said:


> I didn't really think Cote did anything that impressive. I think he lasted only because Silva appeared to be toying with him. *I was wondering how bad his knee was, since he was walking around just fine after the fight*.


If you are trying to imply that he faked the injury give me a break. I'm just gonna assume your not implying this so I don't have to get in to how ridiculous a statement like that would be.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Lutter obviously came the closest to finishing Anderson, but Lutter didnt do the best since he got finished, cause he is a lazy fat ass who can only really fight one round,

Henderson did very little other than top control, then he got finished,

Cote out lasted both, never really appeared in any real trouble (although I thought he was gonna be when Anderson had him on his back.) Cote also never got finished so I think its pretty easy to say he did better than Hendo or Lutter.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll rephrase my previous statement. Yes Cote did a better job than Hendo and Lutter, but the post I was replying to stated that Cote had Silva in more trouble than anyone else and that is just not true. Lutter had him in more trouble than anyone else, which is sad, but he did. Hendo can be argued I guess because I can see where you guys are coming from


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

spaulding91 said:


> well if anderson silva is out there "toying" with people he'll get beat. in a sport where anything can and lately does happen, toying with another professional is a bad idea.
> 
> now with al that being said i dont think he was toying with cote. i just think he respects cote's game alot more than most on this forum.


DUde,, Anderson was toying with him,, he was impursinating Bruce Lee half the time for crying out loud,, and offering to help the guy up,, seriously help him up,, this was a toy practice fight for Silva,, I don't give any props to Cote,, like one guy said, what few times Silva jumped in he inflicted shots,, hell he busted his forhead open the first exchange, I mean come on guys,, Cote was no challenge to Silva, and Cote showed no intiative to take on Silva straight up, so ole well on to the next victim cote gain go back to Canada and keep quoting like he did in the post fight interview "I took him to the 3rd round no one else in the UFC has done that", well who gives a chit,,,,, anyway I am not a ahole guys but I am just speaking my feelings,, sorry


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I'd love to see an animated gif of Silva reversing Cote's takedown into the fence, that shit was SLICK.

Cote outlasted my expectations, definitely have tonnes of respect for him. He proved that he wasn't afraid of Silva, and although he didn't have Anderson in serious trouble, he did have his moments in the fight. A couple of times he came away with overhands that caught the side of Silva's head and knocked him off balance.

Not the best Silva performance, but it was still a really entertaining fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

For the last time, stupid posts like this one are ridiculous, Andersons showboating wasnt him "toying" with Cote, it was him trying to get Cote to go all Chris Leben on him, he wanted Cote to come at him and Cote was keeping his composure and making Anderson come to him,, yeah Cotes forehead got busted up but did he look like he was hurt to you if he was in so much trouble why didnt Anderson finish him? The truth is Anderson was trying to, Shit some of these Silva Nutthugging posts are ridicoulous,Cote showed initiative to take on SIlva straight up he didnt show initiative to run face first at Silva while performing windmill chops with both hands with wreckless abandonment, I cant believe some of the stupid shit on here tonight, hell a guy in one thread actually said Cote was lucky he caught the knee on the jaw because other wise he's have been in trouble?WTF,

EDIT: Fedor>All that wasnt meant towards you.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> I'll rephrase my previous statement. Yes Cote did a better job than Hendo and Lutter, but the post I was replying to stated that Cote had Silva in more trouble than anyone else and that is just not true. Lutter had him in more trouble than anyone else, which is sad, but he did. Hendo can be argued I guess because I can see where you guys are coming from


Oh ok, haha. That makes sense than, I agree.:thumbsup:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

silvawand said:


> How so though? Like aaronyman said, Hendo had zero offense other than his lay and pray that lasted a minute or so.
> 
> At least Cote landed some bloody strikes.
> 
> ...


I wasn't saying that he faked an injury. It was obvious that he did get hurt, but a lot of guys fight through those injuries. I'm sure it hurt, but it's your world title shot. I think some fighters would have tried a little harder to fight through the pain, and maybe tried to wait until it numbed up a little bit. He was walking around after the fight without a limp.


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

If I had to wager, I'd say Silva was not 'toying'. That wouldn't make sense against someone with knockout power.

I think both fighters respected each other and it was a really entertaining fight. Cote's gesture at the start of the third round I think was a jest to those people who wrote him off as a first round knockout and someone who shouldn't even be there.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Toxic said:


> For the last time, stupid posts like this one are ridiculous, *Andersons showboating wasnt him "toying" with Cote, it was him trying to get Cote to go all Chris Leben on him, he wanted Cote to come at him and Cote was keeping his composure and making Anderson come to him*,, yeah Cotes forehead got busted up but did he look like he was hurt to you if he was in so much trouble why didnt Anderson finish him? The truth is Anderson was trying to, Shit some of these Silva Nutthugging posts are ridicoulous,Cote showed initiative to take on SIlva straight up he didnt show initiative to run face first at Silva while performing windmill chops with both hands with wreckless abandonment, I cant believe some of the stupid shit on here tonight, hell a guy in one thread actually said Cote was lucky he caught the knee on the jaw because other wise he's have been in trouble?WTF,
> 
> EDIT: Fedor>All that wasnt meant towards you.


lol you say that like Silva told you himself that is what happened. Like I said two eyes see two different things and I think Silva wasn't taking Cote compeletly serious. Also I never saw Silva chasing Cote like you say except for when Silva decided to exchange and everytime that happened Silva was successful in the exchange. Aside from that Cote was actually chasing Silva. I know a lot of people are dissapointed including myself but what can you really do. I'm not mad at Silva because i'm sure he would have made it a real fight if the match didn't end so quickly. Nobody saw that coming and it's really unfortunate. But I think Silva would have finished the fight before the 25 minutes were up for sure. Just my opinion.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You know what I just watched the first round repeadly about 5 times and you know what, I think Andersons show boating really effects the way you view the fight, go back and watch it a couple times because honestly Anderson does very little that whole round other than the one time he attacks were every punch is answered, I actually would go as far to say I think Cote should have actully won the first round but because of Andersons prancing the illusion is given he is winning. Cote lands more kicks and punches in the round than Anderson and Anderoson clearly looks stunned a couple of times,


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I wasn't saying that he faked an injury. It was obvious that he did get hurt, but a lot of guys fight through those injuries. I'm sure it hurt, but it's your world title shot. I think some fighters would have tried a little harder to fight through the pain, and maybe tried to wait until it numbed up a little bit. He was walking around after the fight without a limp.


He did get up after the injury and I think Herb told him he could not continue, didn't he?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I wasn't saying that he faked an injury. It was obvious that he did get hurt, but a lot of guys fight through those injuries. I'm sure it hurt, but it's your world title shot. I think some fighters would have tried a little harder to fight through the pain, and maybe tried to wait until it numbed up a little bit. He was walking around after the fight without a limp.


Dude if you cant take a little hop how long till Silva lands one kick and drops you I mean seriously, he did look like he was gonna protest for a second but the ref had already made the call.


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

Cote's got huge balls and I think he did great! The f*cker's got a hell of a chin too, and I don't know what it was, but he made Anderson look really different tonight, as if he removed Silva's aura of invicibility. 

He made Silva look a little awkward tonight, and I don't know why. Or maybe Silva was just toying with him, who knows.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Damn I wish Cote didn't get hurt so this fight could have finished. But yeah i'll definitely have to rewatch it. Regaurdless I don't feel Cote won any of the rounds though. But I did gain much respect for him being so down to fight and not let Silva's antics distract him. Cote was definitely fighting to win up until the end which is more than I can say for Silva.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

I gained serious respect for Cote's toughness. But seriously: Anderson was the better striker in the fight. I think he wanted to finish things in the third round, because Cote has some dangerous power. You could really see how he was about to move forward and attack, but then that f#€%ing knee injury appeared and finished things. Goddamnit, I HATE KNEE INJURIES!!!

Not sure if Anderson would have finished him, though, Cote looked really tough! But I believe he would have won.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Just for the record I just saw the post press conference on ufc.com and Silva actually sounded angry that people accused of him playing during his fight. He said it was his gameplan and he was just trying to confuse Cote and it was working and Cote couldn't find him. He then says he always comes to fight.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Dude if you cant take a little hop how long till Silva lands one kick and drops you I mean seriously, he did look like he was gonna protest for a second but the ref had already made the call.


He may have gotten knocked out, but at least he would haven't have given up. The longer he stayed in the fight the more chances he would have. I think if he didn't start rolling around on the ground Dean wouldn't have stopped it. Some people could say the same thing about the Couture Liddell fight, when Randy got poked in the eye. He couldn't see well, but he kept going and got knocked out.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

DO you think he chose to go down, I doubt falling over was a voluntary response.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> DO you think he chose to go down, I doubt falling over was a voluntary response.


No but the grabbing his knee and rolling on the ground was choice. Mostly I'm just pissed that I paid $400 for tickets and the main event ended like that.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

WOW apperently you bought tickets got to see a great card and are pissed that Cote got hurt, dont blame you but to say Cote should or could have continued is pointless because it was pretty obvious it was over, lets say Cote could have gotten up nad the ref would have allowed the fight to continue, Silva would have coninued to pick apart his leg until irepairable damage was done, it makes no sense, what do you do with out a knee? You cant grapple, cant avoid getting hit, you have no power yourself, it just makes no sense.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Cote did a great job at surviving, dude has an iron chin. That said, Anderson was picking him apart when he engaged. 

Very unfortunate for Cote, I hope he gets an immediate title shot.

And **** all the fans that boo'd him after the injury. Seriously, it's fans like them that deserve to have wasabi inserted in their bean bags.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Toxic said:


> For the last time, stupid posts like this one are ridiculous, Andersons showboating wasnt him "toying" with Cote, it was him trying to get Cote to go all Chris Leben on him, he wanted Cote to come at him and Cote was keeping his composure and making Anderson come to him,, yeah Cotes forehead got busted up but did he look like he was hurt to you if he was in so much trouble why didnt Anderson finish him? The truth is Anderson was trying to, Shit some of these Silva Nutthugging posts are ridicoulous,Cote showed initiative to take on SIlva straight up he didnt show initiative to run face first at Silva while performing windmill chops with both hands with wreckless abandonment, I cant believe some of the stupid shit on here tonight, hell a guy in one thread actually said Cote was lucky he caught the knee on the jaw because other wise he's have been in trouble?WTF,
> 
> EDIT: Fedor>All that wasnt meant towards you.


Well said, i gotta spread the +rep otherwise id have given you one.

Cote fought smart and well. He kept his distance, didn't charge, and always tried to answer Silva's strikes with his own.

I know he was losing the fight up until then but not by a massive margin and if anything he proved that he absolutely deserved the fight with Silva.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

He didn't really fight well, he was clearly losing and getting picked apart, hardly even on the offense. He just survived.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

rdrush said:


> Cote was fighting a real smart fight. Anderson is a counter striker and he does best when people bring the fight to him. He got hit 3 times in that fight that somewhat buckled him, so props to Cote. He was for sure losing the fight, but he did better then I expected.


from a strikers point of view the fight was a lot closer then people think. I think Cote may have won the first round anderson stepped it up in the secound. I understand portugese and when anderson was in the corner his trainer said "dont **** around keep it on the outside this guy WILL knock you out"

I have been talking about this fight for months and cotes ame plan was exactly what I said it was. He wasnt going to do anything in round 1 - 3 he was biding his time and picking his shots very carefully. At the end of each round he came out fresh as the first.

NOTICE ANDERSON after each round he was getting progressively tired. Anderson isnt used to long fights and might not have the stamina for a 5 round fight because it has never been tested. When the fight was over he was gasping for air. If the fight would have went to a 4th round cote would have knocked him out.

Cote was saving all of his energy for the last 2 rounds. He was going to dive in and close the distance and bring the fight to the inside, taking way andersons counter punching and kicks.



Wise said:


> Cote was throwing punches and kicks that were missing by a mile. Nothing he did tonight really impressed me. I guess just not getting murdered by Anderson gains you fans these days.
> 
> At the end of the day he had nothing on Silva and personally I think Anderson was more toying with him and could have really punished Cote at will.


you obviously dont train in any striking. counter punches will always have a hard time with an inside type fighter. counter punchers need distance to work and counter better off of streight punches. Inside fighters use compact hooks and upercuts to fight so they are very hard to counter, they also keep super tight guards so its hard to get in on them. 

Cote also has a rock hard chin. Anderson was getting frustrated in the fight. He didnt know how to attack and was trying to open him up. The whole fight anderson was trying his hardest.


----------



## Joni (Oct 20, 2008)

I don't get it either.. it's not like Cote popped his knee for pleasure.

It was a very unfortunate accident and neither Anderson or Cote is to blame.

The fight was entertaining in my opinion. Cote seemed to have a great gameplan and Anderson struggled to find good openings. In the end Anderson probably would have won anyway but hats of to Cote for fighting the way he did!


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> what exactly did henderson do? he took silva down and literally laid on him for several minutes doing zero damage and covering his mouth w/ his glove...


he passed his guard twice and nullified andersons clinch. if they fight again hendo will take it



Toxic said:


> Lutter obviously came the closest to finishing Anderson, but Lutter didnt do the best since he got finished, cause he is a lazy fat ass who can only really fight one round,
> 
> Henderson did very little other than top control, then he got finished,
> 
> Cote out lasted both, never really appeared in any real trouble (although I thought he was gonna be when Anderson had him on his back.) Cote also never got finished so I think its pretty easy to say he did better than Hendo or Lutter.



what fucks lutter over is his fight preperations. he doesnt want tot train under any one else any more and he has good bjj and decent wrestling. His problem is he needs a conditionig coach and his conditioning is geared towards bjj. Bjj and mma is different and the conditioning is different.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I love how your absolutely sure Anderson was getting "frustrated." Yeah, he was getting so frustrated that he won both rounds and could do what he wanted with Cote, such frustration. 

He wasn't tiring, the third round lasted like one minute and he was very well okay in the first and second round.

The fact that since this fight stopped in the third and you're so sure of yourself that Cote would have "turned it up in the 4th and 5th round" just says that you'll take any minuscule reason to believe Cote would have won the fight. Anderson was tiring, Anderson was getting frustrated, Cote would have turned it up, Cote won the 1st round (LAWL), blah blah. Considering none of these statements are true, not in the least bit.

Edit: Oh, and the fact you're one of these people that believe Henderson did something spectacular against Anderson. He nullified his clinch? Silva tried to clinch up like once in the first round. Way to nullify. Pass his guard? He layed on him, in side control, covered his mouth, and by the end of the round Silva had the fight in full guard. 

You can always tell when a person has a clear disliking towards a fighter that they begin to just talk out their ass. Just stop while you're ahead.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

rockybalboa25 said:


> No but the grabbing his knee and rolling on the ground was choice. Mostly I'm just pissed that I paid $400 for tickets and the main event ended like that.


they showed the replay like 5 times and you clearly see he damaged his acl or miniscus and he has also mentioned that it was a recurring injury. He probably tore his ACL and rehabbed it like most fighters do because the recovery is much faster the surgery. He also hurt it in the begining of the fight as well and worked through it.



Alex_DeLarge said:


> I love how your absolutely sure Anderson was getting "frustrated." Yeah, he was getting so frustrated that he won both rounds and could do what he wanted with Cote, such frustration.
> 
> He wasn't tiring, the third round lasted like one minute and he was very well okay in the first and second round.
> 
> ...



He needs you to become aggresive for him to be able to fight his style of fighting. Why do you think anderson didnt engage and fight cote on the inside? Because he would have got knocked out because he is not an inside fighter.

This was a chess match anderson was baiting cote into making a mistake and getting overly aggresive and he didnt. This was a high level striking battle and thats why it came out looking the way it did. Both fighters were extremely weary of each other because either one could have ended the fight in an instant.

I absolutely bare no ill will to anderson silva considering I worked for him for 6 months at his Miami Silva Noguera school as a muay thai instructor. He and I fight a very simmilar way and thats why I can tell he was being pressured.

You obviously have no striking experience and if so you arent a high level or technical fighter. In order for me or any one who uses counter striking in muay thai to win a fight we have to set up shots and counters. Pick and chose our shots and wait for a nice counter to stun you so we can finish. The most frustrating people to fight for us especially kickers and long range punchers are guys that get on the inside.

Thats why aderson uses his thai clinch so he can illiminate the infight. Our style of fighting is very taxing because we implement alot of body movement. We dont have the luxury of some one like cote where we can stand still we have to keep moving to create openings and angles. At the end of three rounds in an mma fight Im spent and I condition like an animal but its because of how we fight. 

You have no idea because you are not a fighter and are giving ignorant responses.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Philivey2k8 said:


> Cote's got huge balls and I think he did great! The f*cker's got a hell of a chin too, and I don't know what it was, but he made Anderson look really different tonight, as if he removed Silva's aura of invicibility.
> 
> He made Silva look a little awkward tonight, and I don't know why. Or maybe Silva was just toying with him, who knows.


God cant everybody see he was putting on a show and just toying with cote? That fight was a huge missmatch and if you dont see that your blind


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

mrmyz said:


> from a strikers point of view the fight was a lot closer then people think. I think Cote may have won the first round anderson stepped it up in the secound. I understand portugese and when anderson was in the corner his trainer said "dont **** around keep it on the outside this guy WILL knock you out"
> 
> I have been talking about this fight for months and cotes ame plan was exactly what I said it was. He wasnt going to do anything in round 1 - 3 he was biding his time and picking his shots very carefully. At the end of each round he came out fresh as the first.
> 
> ...


Wtf are you talking about? Yeah anderson was so tired, that's why he was training after the fight was over. Go to ufc.com and you can see one of his post fight videos were he is burning energy after the fight.

I remember Cote saying his game plan was to push the pace and he clearly didn't do that. Where do you get your information?



mrmyz said:


> he passed his guard twice and nullified andersons clinch. if they fight again hendo will take it


First of all henderson was never in silva's guard so I don't know how he passed it twice. Hendo was in a weird half/side control and silva was able to get him back in his guard by the end of the round. Then in the second round henderson got completely dominated.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Man, Cote proved again how mighty his chin is. Dude took some nasty shots and ate them like they were nothing.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Rated said:


> Man, Cote proved again how mighty his chin is. Dude took some nasty shots and ate them like they were nothing.


for sure it was impressive, koscheck was similar in his fight. tough as nails

fair play to cote, i think he did well. i really rate him as a fighter and a person.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

yorT said:


> Wtf are you talking about? Yeah anderson was so tired, that's why he was training after the fight was over. Go to ufc.com and you can see one of his post fight videos were he is burning energy after the fight.
> 
> I remember Cote saying his game plan was to push the pace and he clearly didn't do that. Where do you get your information?
> 
> ...


fight metric


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I'd love to see an animated gif of Silva reversing Cote's takedown into the fence, that shit was SLICK.
> 
> Cote outlasted my expectations, definitely have tonnes of respect for him. He proved that he wasn't afraid of Silva, and although he didn't have Anderson in serious trouble, he did have his moments in the fight. A couple of times he came away with overhands that caught the side of Silva's head and knocked him off balance.
> 
> Not the best Silva performance, but it was still a really entertaining fight.


You ask for it:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I for one was very impressed with Cote this fight. I honestly did not think he was going to make it out of the first round, but the dude really proved me wrong. He took at least two big shots from Silva and kept going. That alone gave me a lot more respect for him.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I got a question, everyone seems down on Cote for the fight, injuries happen and I dont understand why he is getting so much flack,
> 
> Neither Anderson or Cote really committed to engaging very much do to both being leery of the others power, Everyone seems really dissapointed Cote didnt Leben it and lead chin first hands down, Cote made Anderson come at him which is something Anderson is not used to being, Anderson typically isnt the aggressor, Neither Cote or Anderson really committed to much but the popular opinion seems to be that Anderson was "toying" with Cote while Cote just couldnt do anything to the "all mighty" Anderson Silva WTF? The fact is Cote fought smart and was doing better than 99% of the people here said he would and people should show the guy some respect instead of shitting on him.


Right on. Talk about kicking a man when he's down. The guy trained for years to get to this point, and then something freaky like this happens. Imagine what that must do to a guy.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

JWP said:


> for sure it was impressive, koscheck was similar in his fight. tough as nails
> 
> fair play to cote, i think he did well. i really rate him as a fighter and a person.


kos god rocked unlike cote 
cote vs lawler will be a sick fight !


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

rockybalboa25 said:


> No but the grabbing his knee and rolling on the ground was choice. Mostly I'm just pissed that I paid $400 for tickets and the main event ended like that.


I would be, too. But you can't blame Cote. I'm sure he's the last guy on earth who wanted that to happen.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

yorT said:


> You ask for it:


That really is a sick counter.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

First off Im gonna give props to Cote, came in with a good gameplan and he wouldve probably taken it to a decision albeit the tragic injury. I was absolutely livid with the fans at the show, what the fu*k ya booing about? I can understand being dissapointed but my god show some respect assholes.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I got a question, everyone seems down on Cote for the fight, injuries happen and I dont understand why he is getting so much flack,
> 
> Neither Anderson or Cote really committed to engaging very much do to both being leery of the others power, Everyone seems really dissapointed Cote didnt Leben it and lead chin first hands down, Cote made Anderson come at him which is something Anderson is not used to being, Anderson typically isnt the aggressor, Neither Cote or Anderson really committed to much but the popular opinion seems to be that Anderson was "toying" with Cote while Cote just couldnt do anything to the "all mighty" Anderson Silva WTF? The fact is Cote fought smart and was doing better than 99% of the people here said he would and people should show the guy some respect instead of shitting on him.


QFT. Cote had a real shot at winning too. He was unphased by what little offense Anderson dished out and was getting better with each round. I want a rematch ASAP. Forget GSP.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

+Shogun+ said:


> QFT. Cote had a real shot at winning too. He was unphased by what little offense Anderson dished out and was getting better with each round. I want a rematch ASAP. Forget GSP.


yeah there needs to be a rematch and cote has time I think they have andersons next few fights lined up. Word is if Okami wins his next fight he will be thrown into the number one contender spot again like when he was supposed to fight before cote. I think it will make for an interesting match. Then I think Hendo will come back next for a rematch either that or bisping


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

+Shogun+ said:


> QFT. Cote had a real shot at winning too. He was unphased by what little offense Anderson dished out and was getting better with each round. I want a rematch ASAP. Forget GSP.




Silva was in complete control of the fight,, there was a 1 in a 100 chance cote would have caught Silva,, and now it is really irelevant because Cote has lost his chance for a title shot for good now,, he might as well retire,, everyone who watched the fight including Dana White and Joe Silva saw right then that Cote was no challenge to Silva,, Michael Bisping will have the next title shot probrably around Feb, or march,, I am guessing, and even Bisping will be a HUGE underdog as anyone who fight Silva,,


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i dont care i want to see a ******* rematch fight should ev been ruled NC


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

dontazo said:


> i dont care i want to see a ******* rematch fight should ev been ruled NC


No it shouldn't of. Cote was unable to continue in the fight so Anderson gets awarded the victory doesn't matter if it was an injury, he could not continue. If they didn't rule the Anthony Johnson fight a NC now way they would rule this one a NC. Seriously, do people not watch fights or know the rules?



> No Contest decisions in MMA are usually declared when an accidental illegal strike (the rules on which differ from each organization) causes the recipient of the blow to be unable to continue, that decision being made by the referee, doctor, the fighter or his corner. Each fighter receives a NC counted in their record and is scored as neither a win nor loss. Blows from intentional illegal strikes that force a fighter to be unable to continue are not declared a No Contest, but as a win and loss by disqualification for the appropriate fighters.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

than why was lawler smith ruled NC? cuz of poke?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

dontazo said:


> than why was lawler smith ruled NC? cuz of poke?


That was an *accidental* illegal strike which by rule is a NC.

Just to further clear this up. Ways to win a fight.



> * Knockout (KO): as soon as a fighter becomes unconscious due to strikes, his opponent is declared the winner. As MMA rules allow ground fighting, the fight is stopped to prevent further injury to an unconscious fighter.
> * Submission: a fighter may admit defeat during a match by:
> o a tap on the opponent's body;
> o a tap on the mat or floor;
> ...


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

Cote has a chin of steel. He ate a huge kick where the shin connected straight to his jaw and a huge knee that was on the button as well. Absorbing precision strikes like that from a guy as powerful as Anderson Silva has to put Cote's up there as one of the best chins in MMA.

Anderson clearly won the first 2 rounds with the more precise, powerful and effective striking but Cote was hanging in there.

Cote is definitly a top 10 MW after that fight and I think we can all agree Cote vs Franklin would be a brilliant match up.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

cant wait to see cote back in action


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

jongurley said:


> Silva was in complete control of the fight,, there was a 1 in a 100 chance cote would have caught Silva,, and now it is really irelevant because Cote has lost his chance for a title shot for good now,, he might as well retire,, everyone who watched the fight including Dana White and Joe Silva saw right then that Cote was no challenge to Silva,, Michael Bisping will have the next title shot probrably around Feb, or march,, I am guessing, and even Bisping will be a HUGE underdog as anyone who fight Silva,,


GTFO... seriously... just GTFO. Cote had and still has a pretty good chance of beating Anderson, a better chance than anyone else so far. And I assure you, Cote will get another chance. I'm sure Anderson as well as Dana and Joe all want Cote vs. Anderson II. I'm not saying Cote isn't an underdog, he is, but he still has more of a chance than anyone else thus far or in the foreseeable future.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

You are crazy dude,, Dana White is so happy to get Cote out of the picture now,, Dana even said in the interview, "that everyone was disapointed that Silva didn't come out more aggresive and do a flashy combo knockout of Cote",, everyone just face it, Cote did deserve the title shot because of his record, but now that it is done they will let Silva move on to much more deserving or more competent opponents like Bisping or someone in the 205 division,,


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't feel like reading 8 pages but I think Cote shouldn't be insulted at all. He fought smart and was trying to trade when Anderson came to him.

Now to be fair people are getting carried away saying this was Anderson's toughest challenge yet since Cote barely hit Anderson with anything.

I think Anderson was trying to put on a show Cote was trying to fight smart and unfortantly his knee blew out nothing he can do about that.

Cote tried his best to fight on and I was very impressed by that.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

+Shogun+ said:


> QFT. Cote had a real shot at winning too. He was unphased by what little offense Anderson dished out and was getting better with each round. I want a rematch ASAP. Forget GSP.


He did worst in the second round than he did in the first. How was he getting better with each round?


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

*Cote*

Cote's knee blew out. Anderson Silva won. Enough said. Every other comment is a "Could have, would have, should have" arguement --> anything can happen in a fight, so Cote might've won, but all of us saw how it ended and now we'll never know.


----------



## rberry88 (Sep 24, 2006)

_At least Cote landed some bloody strikes._

Were we watching the same fight?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I don't feel like reading 8 pages but I think Cote shouldn't be insulted at all. He fought smart and was trying to trade when Anderson came to him.
> 
> Now to be fair people are getting carried away saying this was Anderson's toughest challenge yet since Cote barely hit Anderson with anything.
> 
> ...


Well if well gonna use your logic then Anderson was far from Cote's biggest challenge, Almedia had Cote in much more trouble then Silva ever did,


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I would agree that the Almedia fight was much tougher for Cote then this one. I'm not sure if anyone can even debate that.


----------



## +Shogun+ (Aug 3, 2007)

yorT said:


> He did worst in the second round than he did in the first. How was he getting better with each round?


He just looked better. It's just like, he looked more confident with every round and he seemed comfortable, his movements adjusted to Andersons, he never got hurt, he didn't land much, but neither did Anderson, he wasn't outclassed like Brownpimp88 stated. In each round, Anderson took the round with a single clean strike and that's it. That's pretty close if you ask me, especially since those clean strikes (the only three big ones, the kick to the head, knee to the body and I think left punch to the head) didn't phase Cote at all. Don't get me wrong, Anderson won the rounds, but a single clean punch from Cote, even if they didn't even phase Anderson, could have turned it around on the cards.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Well if well gonna use your logic then Anderson was far from Cote's biggest challenge, Almedia had Cote in much more trouble then Silva ever did,


God dam you couldnt tell Silva was completly toyin with Cote? He was playing with him and still winning. Cote has great heart and good skills but he aint NO match for Silva Accept it it is what it is. And beating Almeida is no big feat, I dont think he is even ranked anymore


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Anderson wasnt toying with Anderson was trying to play head games, he wanted Cote to go crazy agressive and leave huge openings, Cote did a little dance to was he playing with Silva? ease up on the nuts a bit cause Anderson did nothing to prove he was any kind of threat to Cote, he never had Cote in any danger, Almedia is a big feat for somebody who isnt a BJJ guy, Alemeida has a way more dangerous groundgame than Anderson Silva ever had, and more than 99% of the MW division with the only possible exception in my opinion being Damian Maia ranked or not personally I think Almedia gave Cote way more problems than Robbie Lawler would, ranked or not Almedia was stylistically a horrible fight for Cote.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Anderson wasnt toying with Anderson was trying to play head games, he wanted Cote to go crazy agressive and leave huge openings, Cote did a little dance to was he playing with Silva? ease up on the nuts a bit cause Anderson did nothing to prove he was any kind of threat to Cote, he never had Cote in any danger, Almedia is a big feat for somebody who isnt a BJJ guy, Alemeida has a way more dangerous groundgame than Anderson Silva ever had, and more than 99% of the MW division with the only possible exception in my opinion being Damian Maia ranked or not personally I think Almedia gave Cote way more problems than Robbie Lawler would, ranked or not Almedia was stylistically a horrible fight for Cote.


whatever you say I guess in you r opinion Cote was playin with silva, who won anyway?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No see in my opinion if you could read neither guy was playing, 

Who won? Umm nobody really, Anderson Silva didnt prove shit, really Patrick Cote comes outta that fight having proved more to alot of people than Anderson did, it may go in the record books as an Anderson Silva victory but there was no winner last night.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

jcal said:


> God dam you couldnt tell Silva was completly toyin with Cote? He was playing with him and still winning. Cote has great heart and good skills but he aint NO match for Silva Accept it it is what it is. And beating Almeida is no big feat, I dont think he is even ranked anymore


Exactly,, that is what i have been trying to say JCAL ,,I was setting there watching the fight and laughing my ass off,, he was acting like a Bruce Lee flick, ,I was never once worried that Cote would pose any danger,, and evidentally Silva wasn't worried either,, hahahha, well like I said in previous post, Cote has lost his chance he won't be up there again in a title bout, :thumb02:


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

Toxic said:


> No see in my opinion if you could read neither guy was playing,
> 
> Who won? Umm nobody really, Anderson Silva didnt prove shit, really Patrick Cote comes outta that fight having proved more to alot of people than Anderson did, it may go in the record books as an Anderson Silva victory but there was no winner last night.


Save your breath. Some of these guys don't understand Silva's style of fighting and why Cote was frustrating him by not being baited like others in the past. 
An example of this type of cancellation of talent is when you get a good wrestler VS a good BJJ guy often the fight gets called 'Boring' when really both athletes are actually neutralizing each other and working very hard at it. Are they toying with each other? nope they are skilled and cancel each other out.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Wise said:


> Cote was throwing punches and kicks that were missing by a mile. Nothing he did tonight really impressed me. I guess just not getting murdered by Anderson gains you fans these days.
> 
> At the end of the day he had nothing on Silva and personally I think Anderson was more toying with him and could have really punished Cote at will.


I agree.. Silva is getting really complacent. You could tell Silva was landing at will and Cote was awed and landing tentative leg kicks and windmilling without closing the distance and really committing. I don't blame the guy or think any less of him, but he was completely outclassed. I think the only reason he lasted as long as he did is because Silva let him. 

If you look at the amount of bowing and scraping Silva did along with offering his hand to Cote etc., he gave all the signs of a guy completely comfortable in his superior skills. He was really being too nice for a fighter in the middle of a fight because I think he felt that Cote wasn't a threat. Seems familiar to me cos I've acted the same way when sparring with someone 3 weight classes below me and it's their first spar or something. Or the instructor (who had waay better MT than me) did with me for the first few months sparring. It's kinda being nice and giving the guy a pat on the head, saying "hey, it's ok, you're not doing so bad..." but really, you're just being nice cos you're not threatened. You still beat em, just not as bad. Or maybe Silva's tired of being the best fighter in the UFC and being one of the worst draws, because people seem to like Rocky style fighters like Forrest and Couture, so he let the fight last a little and maybe was going to explode in the 3rd.

I said this in another thread before the fight too, seems to me like Silva is losing his fire. I'm predicting that GSP is gonna be the one to ream him and break him out of his complacency. Or maybe Okami since he's Japanese .


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

In a GSP/Silva matchup I'd bet all my credits on GSP and not give a f*ck if I lost them.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I love how these morons are claiming Silva was "frustrated." That's text book definition of talking out your ass to back up your own false conclusions.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

AdRath said:


> Save your breath. Some of these guys don't understand Silva's style of fighting and why Cote was frustrating him by not being baited like others in the past.
> An example of this type of cancellation of talent is when you get a good wrestler VS a good BJJ guy often the fight gets called 'Boring' when really both athletes are actually neutralizing each other and working very hard at it. Are they toying with each other? nope they are skilled and cancel each other out.


Cote was frustrating him by landing nothing of consequence, while Cote was eating anything Silva felt like throwing? That would frustrate me too. I don't think Cote will get a rematch. First of all Cote's injury will probably prevent a rematch anytime soon. He will probably have to have at least one tune up fight when he comes back. By that time Silva may be retired or the LHW champ.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Silva was landing every shot. He just wanted to get Cote frustrated to open him up (like he does with everyone). Silva wasn't being disrespectful or anything, and most people know Silva is all about respect.

And I agree with rocky, Cote's injury will prevent him from getting a rematch any time soon.


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

RVCA said:


> Silva was landing every shot. He just wanted to get Cote frustrated to open him up (like he does with everyone). Silva wasn't being disrespectful or anything, and most people know *Silva is all about respect*.
> 
> And I agree with rocky, Cote's injury will prevent him from getting a rematch any time soon.


Except when speaking of Okami.

I think Cote landing nothing of significance will have prevented him from a rematch any time soon. Yes, I know people say Silva didn't but he's the champ.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Anderson wasnt toying with Anderson was trying to play head games, he wanted Cote to go crazy agressive and leave huge openings, Cote did a little dance to was he playing with Silva? ease up on the nuts a bit cause Anderson did nothing to prove he was any kind of threat to Cote, he never had Cote in any danger, Almedia is a big feat for somebody who isnt a BJJ guy, Alemeida has a way more dangerous groundgame than Anderson Silva ever had, and more than 99% of the MW division with the only possible exception in my opinion being Damian Maia ranked or not personally I think Almedia gave Cote way more problems than Robbie Lawler would, ranked or not Almedia was stylistically a horrible fight for Cote.


What exactly did cote do, I didn't see him land anything significant and yes I've watch the fight plenty of times. Everytime silva was on the attack he landed shots and even cut cote's head open.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

I will have to say that Silva is the best fighter I have ever seen before, all around , pound for pound,, and we have been treated to seeing him fight some impressive fights, but I think if they would put him up againist someone like Chuck Liddell , I honestly think that we would see the best Anderson Silva ever, and the best showing in history, I really think everyone is terrified of him for the most part , and I think he would make everybody go silent if he fought Chuck Liddel,, I think he would take it to Chuck, just food for thought


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

to all you idiots. the man himself, anderson silva, the guy who was in the cage fighting said he wasnt toying with him. it was his gameplan to confuse and bait cote into making a mistake or opening up. it didnt happen, cote stuck with his game plan.

also cote hit anderson quite a few time and knocked him off balance twice. and the first round is debatable points wise. i dont care if silva could have landed whenever he wanted to, he didnt.

and dude is correct with what silvas corner said. my g/f did a study abroad in brazil and she said the same thing dude said. "quit ******* around or he will knock you out"


----------



## bedcommando (Oct 16, 2006)

i don't care how many rounds this fight went... each round means nothing when it looks like they're competing on so you think you can dance....
People saying good for cote lasting 3 rounds... big deal? If silva fought this way in all his other fights a lot of people would have lasted 3 rounds...

If you watch back the only decent shots that were landed in both rounds were from Silva anyway... if this was rematched i'd expect both to step it up from the pressure that rained down after this fight.

If anything this fight looked like an experiment for Silva trying out some new techniques... cote was the lucky guinea pig that blew his own knee out


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

spaulding91 said:


> to all you idiots. the man himself, anderson silva, the guy who was in the cage fighting said he wasnt toying with him. it was his gameplan to confuse and bait cote into making a mistake or opening up. it didnt happen, cote stuck with his game plan.
> 
> also cote hit anderson quite a few time and knocked him off balance twice. and the first round is debatable points wise. i dont care if silva could have landed whenever he wanted to, he didnt.
> 
> and dude is correct with what silvas corner said. my g/f did a study abroad in brazil and she said the same thing dude said. "quit ******* around or he will knock you out"




You are the idiot, he knocked silva off balance twice,, you must have been in canada playing a playstation game or something, because I never once saw him get "knocked off balance", Cote touched silva's skin once or twice,,,, and you are right,, Cote did stick to his gameplan, keep the fight apart so it will last longer and maybe you can hit him once or twice,, but no ,,the idiot blew his own knee out before he could even accomplish that,,everyone just like the spaulding is falling into the classic example o hating someone who is at the top of there game and hoping they will lose,, it must be a Canadian thing,,


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

jongurley said:


> the idiot blew his own knee out before he could even accomplish that


ok there keyboard commando... Your actually calling a fighter an idiot because his knee blew out? 

Doesn't matter what country your from. 'Stupid' is an international problem.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

spaulding91 said:


> to all you idiots. the man himself, anderson silva, the guy who was in the cage fighting *said he wasnt toying with him.* it was his gameplan to confuse and bait cote into making a mistake or opening up. it didnt happen, cote stuck with his game plan.
> 
> also cote hit anderson quite a few time and knocked him off balance twice. and the first round is debatable points wise. i dont care if silva could have landed whenever he wanted to, he didnt.
> 
> and dude is correct with what silvas corner said. my g/f did a study abroad in brazil and she said the same thing dude said. *"quit ******* around or he will knock you out"*


So he wasn't toying around, but he was ******* around?


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

yorT said:


> So he wasn't toying around, but he was ******* around?


his point might be that he was toying around, but not with Cote, Anderson was being goofy trying to get Cote to open up but Cote didn't.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jongurley said:


> You are the idiot, he knocked silva off balance twice,, you must have been in canada playing a playstation game or something, because I never once saw him get "knocked off balance", Cote touched silva's skin once or twice,,,, and you are right,, Cote did stick to his gameplan, keep the fight apart so it will last longer and maybe you can hit him once or twice,, but no ,,the idiot blew his own knee out before he could even accomplish that,,everyone just like the spaulding is falling into the classic example o hating someone who is at the top of there game and hoping they will lose,, it must be a Canadian thing,,


Um I wont get into stupid comments towards spaulding, but if you never saw Silva get knocked off balance maybe you were the one playing a little to much playstation and not watching the fight cause Cote clearly connects twice in the first where they have a clear effect on Anderson, the second one Anderson clearly looses his footing and stumbles.The idiot blew his knee out?WTF that makes no sensem, I've disagreed with all lot of your posts in regards to this fight but your blatant Silva nutthugging and lack of anything resembling a well thought point of view in this post is ridiculous.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Um I wont get into stupid comments towards spaulding, but if you never saw Silva get knocked off balance maybe you were the one playing a little to much playstation and not watching the fight cause Cote clearly connects twice in the first where they have a clear effect on Anderson, the second one Anderson clearly looses his footing and stumbles.The idiot blew his knee out?WTF that makes no sensem, I've disagreed with all lot of your posts in regards to this fight but your blatant Silva nutthugging and lack of anything resembling a well thought point of view in this post is ridiculous.


It wasn't a strike that made silva go off balance it was more of a push by cote. And it only happened one time.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Yort Silva is only knocked of balance once but he is pretty clearly rocked by a blow earlier but he doesnt stumble, and Yort I respect your opinion and just went back to watch that part again and it is definatly not a push he clearly is punching him.

EDIT: Im talking after the knee but I think your talking after the head kick, when Cote goes to punch SIlva and it misses him and kinda gives Silva an akward push.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Is it right after that knee that silva landed in that gif i posted?

Edit: Ok it happens with 1:34 left in the 1st round and cote goes for a right hook that misses and as he brings his hand back he hooks the back of silva's head and it pulls silva's head down.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah were talking about diffrent times, I know where your talking about, Im talking as Silva backs away after Cote eats the knee.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Any news on the seriousness of Cote's injury? I'm not questioning whether he got hurt. I was just wondering how long he'll be out for.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

can you tell me what time in the round you thought silva was rocked....which round and time please so i can check it out myself


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

I gained a lot of respect for Cote. He planned well and I liked how he wanted Silva to attack as he is not used to doing.

However, I still feel Silva had the upper hand as his strikes were still very good and he was adapting as well. It seemed Silva was aware of Cote's tactic and was willing to see how long Cote would last before he became impatient and went on the offensive.

Ultimately, who knows? I respected both fighters and we all have our own opinions. Nobody should crap on Cote for anything and nobody should discount Silva's abilities either.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

ok first off im not canadian im from virginia

second, playstation is horrible i play xbox360

and third, ive been watching mma and training bjj and muay tai too long to know no one is unbeatable and anyone can get caught. seems to me people thing silva could have danced around, flew a kite, and made homemade chilli for the first 4 rounds and then just go ohh i guess i need to win and finish the fight in 5 seconds.

i like silva but completely disagree with his gameplan. cote was "finding" him but being patient and not going buck wild like they thought he would. thats why his corner said that, cuz instead of charging in cote was being patient. he was picking his shots and staying tight. silva caught him clean a few times but couldnt finish because of that fact. not cuz he didnt want to, but because he couldnt.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Yeah were talking about diffrent times, I know where your talking about, Im talking as Silva backs away after Cote eats the knee.


Yeah can we get a time and round please. I can easily make a gif of that and post for everyone to see.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Yort Silva is only knocked of balance once but he is pretty clearly rocked by a blow earlier but he doesnt stumble, and Yort I respect your opinion and just went back to watch that part again and it is definatly not a push he clearly is punching him.
> 
> EDIT: Im talking after the knee but I think your talking after the head kick, when Cote goes to punch SIlva and it misses him and kinda gives Silva an akward push.


Don't tell me you are talking about 1:33 in the first or like 1:28.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

MLS said:


> Don't tell me you are talking about 1:33 in the first or like 1:28.


For some reason he can't find it....


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

Without getting into my sarcastic comments that offend everyone,, Silva never got "rocked" in the fight I mean dang guys, Cote made a couple of connections but they did not have any effect whatsoever on silva


----------



## nicknj53 (Jun 5, 2008)

Anyone who boed is an @$$hole who had never played any type of organized sport on any level. Cote blew his knee out and couldn't fight. It has nothing to do with toughness he physically couldn't fight. I think Rogan was right it did look like an ACL. It was a competitive fight that Silva was clearly winning. It seemed that Cote was content with just staying in the fight. He really didn't much to put pressure or bring the fight to Silva.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

yorT said:


> Yeah can we get a time and round please. I can easily make a gif of that and post for everyone to see.


 I have very limited Internet right now as Im away for work and have to park in a hotel parking lot to use the internet, so I dont have the time to download the fight and shit right now, besides I dont know were to actuall download the fight I just watch in on you tube.,



MLS said:


> Don't tell me you are talking about 1:33 in the first or like 1:28.


 that sounds to early off the top of head, 

Im talking right after Cote eats the knee watch as Silva backs away Cote hits him and Anderson appears to stumble, he was nowhere near being knocked out and I think you guys are taking my words outta context but it clearly hurts Silva.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

yorT said:


> For some reason he can't find it....


Or maybe I had to got to work and made my last post as I went out the door :confused02:


----------



## KyleB (May 30, 2007)

Because we all remembered he's a homosexual from Canada?

Durrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I have very limited Internet right now as Im away for work and have to park in a hotel parking lot to use the internet, so I dont have the time to download the fight and shit right now, besides I dont know were to actuall download the fight I just watch in on you tube.,
> 
> that sounds to early off the top of head,
> 
> Im talking right after Cote eats the knee watch as Silva backs away Cote hits him and Anderson appears to stumble, he was nowhere near being knocked out and I think you guys are taking my words outta context but it clearly hurts Silva.


If you are talking about the knee in the first, look at Silva's body positioning (leg positioning as well) and how he tries to throw a left cross, that is what knocks him off balance.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Or maybe I had to got to work and made my last post as I went out the door :confused02:


Or that, lol.

Edit: Here you go, Silva is not rock in that exchange. You can clearly see that cote misses with the right hook and as he brings his hand back he pulls down on the back of silva's head.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

As the vid shows he wasn't rocked at all, hell cote just did reach him,, anyway all of you Silva haters keep hating, I am through arguing a mute point,, seeya,


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

jongurley said:


> As the vid shows he wasn't rocked at all, hell cote just did reach him,, anyway all of you Silva haters keep hating, I am through arguing a mute point,, seeya,


Saying Cote did a decent job (the best of anyone so far) against Silva isn't Silva hating. Your confusing your own Cote hate and people defending him with Silva hating. Remember what the thread title is. At no point is anyone hating Silva dude.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

AdRath said:


> Saying Cote did a decent job (the best of anyone so far) against Silva isn't Silva hating. Your confusing your own Cote hate and people defending him with Silva hating. Remember what the thread title is. At no point is anyone hating Silva dude.


Sure it is, haven't you heard? Silva is infallible. He's reached that Fedor-like status where not only can you not criticize him, but you can't complement his opponent, either.


----------



## AxleZTTic (Jan 3, 2007)

yorT said:


> Or that, lol.
> 
> Edit: Here you go, Silva is not rock in that exchange. You can clearly see that cote misses with the right hook and as he brings his hand back he pulls down on the back of silva's head.



sure looks like cote's left hook at the end landed flush...


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Please tell me your jokin about that hook landing flush!


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

AxleZTTic said:


> sure looks like cote's left hook at the end landed flush...


Dude look at it again, silva is moving his head to the left before cote's left hooks gets to his face.

Anyways the whole gif was made because Toxic said cote rocked silva. Which didn't happen.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

I dont know why anybody would sh&t on Cote, hes fun to watch and hes tough as nails, man I wanted him to knock out Tito. And he wasnt afraid to mix it up with Silva, I just know that when you want a certain fighter to win you kinda see things differently in favor of your fighter. When Chuck and Wandy fought I bet on Chuck cause it was for 50.00 and I thought his style was good to beat wandy, even though I like wandy more. So I thought Chuck destroyed Wandy during the fight but now when I see the replays I see that Wandy did a better job than I thought.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

yorT said:


> Or that, lol.
> 
> Edit: Here you go, Silva is not rock in that exchange. You can clearly see that cote misses with the right hook and as he brings his hand back he pulls down on the back of silva's head.


Yeah, I knew which one you were talking about, thats not the one I was talking about, maybe if I get home in the next couple days I'll try and find a gif but most likely I wont because frankly this discussion has started to bore me, and we will probably never agree anyways,


----------



## AxleZTTic (Jan 3, 2007)

yorT said:


> Dude look at it again, silva is moving his head to the left before cote's left hooks gets to his face.
> 
> Anyways the whole gif was made because Toxic said cote rocked silva. Which didn't happen.


his head is moving to the left, and then it gets smacked to the left with a left hook. its not the most powerful rockem sockem punch, but its a punch.

but yeah i agree with you its not a shot that "rocked" silva, but to say cote had nothing for anderson is just incorrect.

also, silva tried to clinch cote and the right hand that hits silva near the back of the head, was hard enough or forceful enough to knock him off balance. and as we've seen with franklin before, its not all that easy to break andersons muy thai clinch. 

for so many people to be not giving cote any respect for this fight, and saying its entirely anderson's doing, is just plain ignorant imo. ive been trying to stay away from this thread cuz it just makes me angry that people can be so adament and arrogant about it. imo it was a great fight, each fighter trying to figure the other one out. no need to rag on either one, i fully enjoyed the whole thing.


----------



## ash (Oct 15, 2006)

I gotta say this about the possibility of Anderson toying with Cote. IF that is indeed what was happening, then I just learned two things about Anderson:

1) He's gotten stupid, arrogant or both. Cote had plenty of power to put Anderson out with one punch, whether that punch would be landed by skill or luck. If you're the champ and you want to stay the champ, you don't toy around with the #1 contender, especially if he has power like Cote. Nomatter how good you are, you can get caught.

2) He's an ass. Cote worked his butt off to get the #1 contender spot and he deserves to be taken seriously, not treated like a little kid fighting his father. Christ, the guy has been working for years to get to this fight, and you're going to "toy" with him? I can't think of a worse way to disrespect a fighter.

And that being said, I don't think that Silva was toying with Cote at all. He was trying to lure him into making a stupid mistake or getting over-agressive. I don't think that Anderson is stupid or an ass at all, and I think some folks on here need to read up on the word "strategy."


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think some people need to realize Andeson never attacked his other opponents either, the fact Cote made Anderson attack which was unfamiliar territory is why Anderson didnt look like a killer.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Yeah, I knew which one you were talking about, thats not the one I was talking about, maybe if I get home in the next couple days I'll try and find a gif but most likely I wont because frankly this discussion has started to bore me, and we will probably never agree anyways,


What time and what round. I can make the gif.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

ash said:


> I gotta say this about the possibility of Anderson toying with Cote. IF that is indeed what was happening, then I just learned two things about Anderson:
> 
> 1) He's gotten stupid, arrogant or both. Cote had plenty of power to put Anderson out with one punch, whether that punch would be landed by skill or luck. If you're the champ and you want to stay the champ, you don't toy around with the #1 contender, especially if he has power like Cote. Nomatter how good you are, you can get caught.
> 
> ...


yea imho


----------



## Quintin (Oct 29, 2008)

Man I saw the fight the exact same way every body else seems to think he should just rush Silva. Wait did'nt the Sandman try that and got put to sleep what 1min and 30 seconds into their fight. People need to understand when you have a game plan you have to stick with IT !!!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I got a question, everyone seems down on Cote for the fight, injuries happen and I dont understand why he is getting so much flack,
> 
> Neither Anderson or Cote really committed to engaging very much do to both being leery of the others power, Everyone seems really dissapointed Cote didnt Leben it and lead chin first hands down, Cote made Anderson come at him which is something Anderson is not used to being, Anderson typically isnt the aggressor, Neither Cote or Anderson really committed to much but the popular opinion seems to be that Anderson was "toying" with Cote while Cote just couldnt do anything to the "all mighty" Anderson Silva WTF? The fact is Cote fought smart and was doing better than 99% of the people here said he would and people should show the guy some respect instead of shitting on him.


Just thought i'd toss it out that I agree he did better than all previous opponents, perhaps save Lutter. 

He clearly made it farther than anyone else.

And the notion that Silva was toying with him is preposterous; everyone chases Silva and Cote would have none of it. 

PS: Normally I never correct grammar since I am guilty of poor grammar myself, but since it is part of your signature I thought i'd let you know (it is gonna be there for a few weeks, after all). In your signature it should be "too" and not "to", as you are referring to a quantity of intelligence.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Why didn't silva fight cote when it went to the ground? Instead he let him up. When silva got henderson in top position he didn't let him up, silva ended it on the ground.:dunno:


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

hendo was rocked and cote wasnt. plus cote was utilizing good wrist control and when he rolled for the armbar anderson just stood up and decided to keep it standing.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

yorT said:


> Why didn't silva fight cote when it went to the ground? Instead he let him up. When silva got henderson in top position he didn't let him up, silva ended it on the ground.:dunno:


I think ego :confused03:, I dont know that was the only time in the fight I was worried, when Silva was on top with Cote on his back I considered Anderson subbing Cote as being Andersons best odds I do think Cote saying Anderson couldnt knock him out may have had something to do with it, mind you Anderson probably figured he was getting the better of the stand up and though he could end it quicker, I mean Almedia didnt sub Cote,


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

They both agreed to stand and bang, that is what Anderson likes.


----------

